# Cutting whiskers



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

As yet, Nacho has not needed to go to the groomers although his fur is probably about 3 inches long and he is beginning to become quite shaggy. - So I will be making an appointment soon although worried about the results. I'm definitely going to be one of those owners who stands over the groomer barking orders not to cut him too short.

On numerous occasions I have cut some of his facial hair myself. However I noticed that I got some of his whiskers (he seems to have loads) and now they are quite short and blunt (maybe an inch long)  How does a groomer avoid this or does it not matter? I thought they used there whiskers to 'feel' or have I got this wrong.

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks

Susie Claire


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont think it matters. i even cut my girls eye lashes


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think it matters, or at least I hope not because we have cut Izzie's when we've cut her face & I think the groomers did as well, along with her eyelashes :S


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol! I cant even see any whiskers on Lady


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah good. I was worried! Thank you for putting me at ease. It's chop time!


----------

